# Egg sharing



## MaisieMoo2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Please help

We have just found out our only options left are IVF or egg sharing.  We are looking into egg sharing due to the reduced cost really but its like a minefield.  No clinic can give you a straight answer over the phone and some can be quite rude!!!  Our consultant did say that we could ring clinics and they could answer some questions about the procedure, legal stuff and cost.  As he also works at one of these clinics we thought it would be helpful but no - two clinics don't ring back and one nurse was rude.
All we want to know is basic cost, whether any child from the other couple can come and see you once they were eighteen (because she have been told two different conflicting stories), whether any tests we had done on the NHS would have be redone before having a consultation (on the NHS if poss due to the cost factor) or if we have them done when we get there.  Or do we now just need to arrange a consultants appointment and find out that all then.  Unfortunately we don't have the funds to just go here there and everywhere.
Also we have at the mo three clinics to choose from due to our location so anybody who has had experience of the Wessex, Salisbury or Woking clinic would be helpful.
I hate this feeling of helplessness - just think our consultant is glad we're off his books now but have that feeling now of being left to our own devices and now really don't know if egg sharing is for us.

Any help would be great.

Thanks
MaisieMoo2


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

hi hun not in your area but just been through egg share,  the child could contact you at 18 if they want, as for the cost it does depend on the clinic do the clinics your interested in have a web sight as it should be on there, all it cost me at lwc was £325 for first consultation with sperm analysis £90 for my amh then £104 for the licence fee dont know if you can use stuff you already got as this was my first time hope this helps a little xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

you can simply ring the clinics you are interested in and ask them for some egg-sharing information in the post. 

that would be helpful - otherwise you will be having to pay for a consultation at each clinic you visit.

the egg-sharing co-ordinator can always talk to you over the telephone about the egg-sharing programme, and from there you can decide who/where you would like to book a consultation with. 

hth, ritz


----------



## MaisieMoo2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi thanks for your quick responses.

Although feeling incredibly frustrated today.  We told by our consultant (who also works at a private clinic) that egg sharing costs around £500.  We were told by the Wessex that is costs £4000 - £4500!!!!  Is that me or is that an incredible difference!!!!!

Now don't know what to believe - that price difference is flipping ridiculous.  Why can't anywhere give you a straight answer!!!!

Feeling helpless which is not a nice place to be on a friday evening!!! As now can't do anything until Mon!!! 

Maisiemoo


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

maisiemoo dont feel bad i think for basic it is about £500 but i think if you need extras thats when it starts costing more xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

maisey i definatley think they have quoted you recipient charges cos that is around how much they have to pay. hope this helps and you should ring clinic and check.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive just had a look at the wessex one like you said an the cuycle is really discustingly priced for egg share.you pay for nearly everything.you pay for

Egg-Share Donor IVF Treatment Cycle	Costs

Mandatory Implication Counselling minimum of 1 session (price per session)	£55.00
Includes follicle tracking scans, egg recovery under sedation, embryo transfer, follow-up consultation within 3 months of treatment or a pregnancy scan	£756.00

HFEA fee (subject to review by HFEA)	£104.50
tot= £860.50

Plus Medication: 
Down regulation (using Buserelin) - estimated cost only - approximately £120.00	variable
FSH (Follicle Stimulation Hormone) - estimated cost only - approximately £500.00 - £2,000.00	variable
Plus ICSI  (if required )	£940.00
Embryo Freezing and Storage up to 1 year - payable on day of Transfer(extension of Storage see Storage section)	£420.00


these prices are way over the top and they arent even in a top clinic


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

heres another page/thread to look at

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209264.0


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

wow that's disgusting if they are charging the donor those prices what are they charging the recipient .


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

meaning that is crazy prices. lol.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you are prepared to travel to London there are many top clinics (don't forget you want the best quality eggs for yourself as well) who do lots of cycles, eg Lister, CRM, - the Bridge also do egg share.

Are you sure that Wessex aren't quoting for recipients? I only paid a bit more than that as a recipient!!
Good Luck
L x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Maisiemoo2

I don't have time to do a big post but I egg shared at Woking in 2008 and it cost us £400, this was for the HFEA costs, initial consultation and semen analysis.  
We ended up paying an extra £400 on top for embryo freezing and storage but everything else was covered by the recipient.  If your partner has problems and require ICSI then I think you are looking to add about £1000 to the initial £400.

I can not fault the Nuffield Woking and of course my son was a result from our egg share cycle so I have nothing but praise for them.

If you have any other questions regarding woking feel free to PM me, I do go on holiday tomorrow afternoon so if I don't reply immediately that is why. x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah they are the prices have aa look

http://www.wessexfertility.co.uk/pricing.asp

i was quite shocked by it.youll need togo down on page abit

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MaisieMoo2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your informative posts!!!!  I am overwhelmed by the level of support on here!!!!  Thanks 'wishing4amiracle' for all the cost breakdowns - a real help.

I am going to try ringing all three clinics on Monday to see where I end up.  My husband was told by Wessex that the costs were definitely of a donor!!!  I said exactly the same about whether they were recipient prices but he said he would double check when he rings on monday.

Anyone had any experience at Salisbury??  Having real trouble getting through to them on the phone.

Thanks for the help

Maisiemoo


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey hun , heres a quick run down on my tx with manchester care 

WE had to pay 500 pounds to get going that everything in plus HFEA then because we needed ICSI had tt pay 900 for that as well 
but if you need just ivf , it would have stayed at the 500 pounds 
I found care were fantastic i phoned them and they give me all info staight away , and i started with them within a few weeks 
the staff and donation team were all brill and i would recommend them to anyone 

the reason i started so quick is cause i had all my tests done at another clinic at home i was going to egg share over here but in northern ireland they dont do eggshare very often so i could be waiting a year or so 

care have a few clinics over england , them and the lister were the only ones to get back to me , the lister were fantastic to , and they treat you really well plus prices arent much diff , but we went to manchester  as it cost less to stay there for ten days 

if i were you i would phone the clinics , i did and the ones i felt comfortable with i went with  hope that helps hun 
and just to let you know it feels great knowing youve helped somebody else going through this nightmare 
i just hope and prey that my rec got her BFP


----------



## bertiantonio (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there, firstly, well done for considering sharing your eggs; there is a desparate need out there for donors.

I thought I would add my info as I am a Donor Recipient through The Bridge Clinic in London.  We pay for the donors treatment.  I think you will have some costs which I think have been mentioned above, (consultation fee, semen analysis) I think you pay for your drugs as well.  Having said that the actual IVF treatment is paid by the Recipient.  For me to have half our donor's eggs cost us approx £7000 for her treatment and my own.  On top of this we had extras to pay i.e Consultation £425; varying tests approx £400, Semen Analysis approx £100 and the drugs.  So we were not far off £10000.
As for the eggs a donor gets, the donor does not get to pick the best quality it is a simple divide (according to The Bridge anyway) - if a donor produces 10 we get 5 each.  This is our second and final attempt, first time we only received 4 eggs of which 2 fertilised got a BFP but ended in twin ectopic.  This time we received 8 eggs of which today (day 3) have developed nicely and we are waiting for Blastocyst 5 day transfer on Friday.

Legalities = All information is anonymous for donor and recipient; neither are treated at the same time - worse case is EC and Sperm needing to be collected same day so this is done with one party going in the morning and one in the afternoon.  The child can find the contact info of the donor once they reach 18.  However as you read through varying discussions on this topic we found that 99.9% of donors have said they wouldnt want the child knocking on the door at 18 because they had had more than one cycle and therefore didnt want (potentially) 10 teenagers turning up on the doorstep.  From a Recipient point, it is an egg, no good at all without me.

Anyway, all you have to do is call the clinics and they will talk you through the costs and send you the information.

My view is, if this is your only chance then why not grab it - not only are you getting the treatment you want without having to wait 2-3years you are also giving someone else (who cannot use their eggs even if they wanted too) a chance.  

Once again well done for considering it.

BERTI


----------

